# Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt



## Dagro81 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich brauche mal Hilfe.

Mein Teich (ca.120 m²) ist mitlerweile komplett mit Teichlinsen bedeckt.

Der harte Winter vor paar Jahren, hat so ziemlich allen Fischen das Leben gekostet und seid dem wird es immer schlimmer.
Der Teich ist umwachsen von Birken und Weiden. 

Kennt jemand ein Mittel welches dagegen anwirkt?
Der Teich soll neu besetzt werden, gibt es bestimmte Fische die die Linsen fressen? 

Der Inhaber eines Zoohandels sagte mir Graskarpfen bringen nichts und man müsse das immer abtragen!

Aber als noch Fischbesatz "unter anderen Graskarpfen" drin waren, war das Proplem nicht so groß!

Ich hoffe hr könnt mir helfen!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Nimm ein paar Dachlatten und mache links und rechts ein Seil dran. Ziehe das durch deinen Teich und hole die Linsen raus.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Eine Möglichkeit ist, wie Ossipeter schreibt, die mechanische Entfernung.
Eine andere, vorausgesetzt es gibt Strom an deinem Teich, du kaufst dir eine Strömungspumpe und richtest die Strömung an der Oberfläche so aus, dass es die Linsen allesamt in eine Ecke des Teichs treibt und dann entfernen!
Den Ansauger dieser Pumpe solltest du dabei natürlich unter die Wasseroberfläche legen, sonst wird das Teil nur verstopfen!
Strömung mögen die Wasserlinsen überhaupt nicht, genau so wenig wie dauernde Berieselung von oben.

Jürgen


----------



## Dagro81 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

 Also muss ich die Linsen Mechanisch entfernen?

 Hilft kein Fischbesatz? |bigeyes


----------



## labralehn (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Evtl. fressen Enten diese kleine Wasserlinse, da diese Pflanzen sehr viele Mineralstoffe speichern kann und auch sehr eiweißreich und stärkereich ist.


----------



## Dagro81 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Okay! 
 dann werde ich wohl nicht um die mechanische Weise rumzukommen .

 Wie kann Ich denn gegen die Linsen an Wirken,
 ohne eine Strömung einzubauen?


----------



## labralehn (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

@TE
wie vorher schon geschrieben wurde.
Nagel ein paar Dachlatten aus Holz zusammen.
Als Dreieck, Rechteck oder Viereck egal.

Hast du ein kleines Ruderboot?

Mit dem auf den Teich und dann die zusammengenagelten Dachlatten mit einem Seil am Boot festmachen und dann hinter dem Boot herziehen.

Somit müsstest du die kleine Wasserlinse ans Ufer bekommen.

Dann einfach ab damit an Land. Mit einem Rechen oder einem Kescher.


----------



## Dagro81 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Sorry falsch ausgedrückt!#q#q

 Ich meine dauerhaft, wenn Sie vom Teich entfernt sind, sodass Sie auch weg bleiben! |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Dauerhafte Entfernung ist nicht möglich, da wirst du über den Sommer noch einige male rechen müssen!
Die Wasserlinse fühlt sich in sehr nährstoffreichem Wasser wohl und dies ist genau das, was du der Pflanze mit einem Karpfenteich bietest!

Jürgen


----------



## Kieler Jung (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Wir hatten das auch ganz schlimm in unserem Teich! Nachdem wir sie abgeschöpft hatten, haben wir ein kleines Seerosenfeld angelegt und noch so eine Sternpflanzenart(weis nicht den genauen Namen) seitdem ist Ruhe und haben eine gute Wasserqualität. Haben seit Jahren keine Probleme mehr damit nur jetzt mit den Seerosen;-)


----------



## Dagro81 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Naja, dann bleibt wohl nur abwarten und Tee trinken 

 Werde dann erst mal den ganzen Kram abrechen und Fische besetzen. 

 Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Hallo Dagro

Die Ursache ist, wie schon beschrieben, nährstoffreiches Wasser. Deshalb sind weder Fische noch Enten eine Lösung, da die Nährstoffe dem Wasser nicht dauerhaft entzogen bzw. gebunden den werden. Andere Pflanzen als Konkurrenz sind die einzig sinnvolle Dauerlösung, unterstützt durch abkeschern der Teichlinsen. Wenig Fische, nicht füttern, nicht düngen und entnommenes Pflanzenmaterial mindestens 30 Meter, besser mehr, vom Ufer entfernt kompostieren. Im Spätsommer/Herbst alle Pflanzenblätter entfernen, bevor sie absterben. Bäume soweit beschneiden, dass die Blätter nicht in den Teich fallen. Beschattung nur auf der SW-Seite. Geduld, nach einigen Jahren läuft das dann von alleine. Keine Chemie, Folgeschäden immer größer als der Nutzen!!! Falls der Teich einen Zulauf hat, kann auch da die Ursache liegen, Stichwort Landwirtschaft und Düngung. 
Gruß, Carsten


----------



## Haesel (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Würde stark zerende Pflanzen einsetzen, Schilf, Rohrkolben und Seerose.
Die holen die Nährstoffeaus dem Wasser raus und entziehen der Wasserlinse die Nährstoffe.


----------



## Dagro81 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Moin Leute,

hier mal ein kleines feedback


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Gute Arbeit! Wie hast du es gemacht??


----------



## Dagro81 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

zwei 5 meter Bretter zusammengeschraubt und nach und nach an rand geschoben, wo zwei Helfer tüchtig abgeschöpft haben!

Endergebniss 18 Schubkarren Teichlinsen entsorgt auf nachbars Feld.

jedoch ist der Teich schon wieder zu 1/8 voll mit der Grütze!

|evil::c


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Ich hab es mir fast gedacht, dass nur mechanische Entsorgung greift.


----------



## Dagro81 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Das werde ich auch Versuchen!

Hatt denn jemand nen Tipp welche Wasserpflanzen vernünftig sind und nicht gleich die nächste Pest ausbricht?

hab momentan nur eine Seerose drin,kann man auf dem Bild leicht erahnen.


----------



## nostradamus (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Hi,

klasse! Wichtig ist, dass man dran bleibt und alles gleich entfernt!

Gruß


----------



## Dagro81 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Hat denn jemand eine gute Bepflanzungsidee??

 Der Teich ist Grundwassergesteuert und hat gerade Niedrigwasser, was das Bepflanzen doch erheblich einfacher macht.

 Für gute Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich keine Ahnung habe, welche Pflanzen auch gute Teichpflanzen in einem Fischteich sind und ein Gleichgewicht erstellen können.


----------



## Haesel (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

@ Nostradamus : Habe ich doch oben geschrieben. Das sind alles Starkzerer. Die werden auch in Filterteichen eingesetzt.


----------



## HugoHansen (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Teich mit Teichlinsen;Entengrütze bedeckt*

Ich habe auch einen Teich am Haus. Ca.1200m2. komplett grün. Jetzt haben wir mit einem Brett einen Teil zusammengeschoben und mit dem Rechen abgefischt. Die Idee mit den Dachlatten hatte ich auch. Ist heute dran. Die Linsen speichern Stärke für den Winter und sinken im Herbst auf Grund. wenn da keine mehr absinken können steigen nächstes Frühjahr auch keine mehr auf. Ich hab noch einen positiven Effekt dabei. Ich kompostiere das Zeug und hab guten Humus


----------

